#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 台北地下街之旅~ J.C. [Q版.真實]出沒  不看會後悔XD [收費5$]

## 龍龍

阿阿阿阿阿~~/ . \
本來要去!!台大的說!!為什麼要下雨~
真是很盧~~~的台風喔!!!
沒關西~~
我們的決心一定會贏~~~XD

喔喔出現拉出現啦!
寫實的獸裝出現啦!!!!
真是佩服國外的技術!!厲害啦!!
好想定一下唷!!

有空大家有一起來PO照片吧~^^

謝謝~參加的獸友們^W^~辛苦大家了^W^



照片照片喔~
**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

收費與法沒遮到唷~


有神阿!!!快拜!!!!!
哦哦哦哦哦!!!!
寫實版超帥啦>////<!!!
尤其坐樓梯手交叉那張 唔喔喔喔!!!!

----------


## 風獄

龍我來嚕>W<!!
雖然沒去到台大有點可惜...
可是還是玩的好開心!!而且看到帥喵+W+!!(超值回票價!!
國外的技術真的超好的!!
娜娜來的時候我相機就拍到沒電了!!好可惜...


龍你門那天穿獸裝也辛苦啦!! 大家辛苦嚕!!

合照












後面相機沒電...只好用手機拍....

精華

----------


## 狐狸

大驚!!!....... JC也訂了外國獸裝了嗎@@?
好帥.......................太帥了!!
眼睛很美!! 這種設計視窗要開的恰當好處才不會怪怪的!
真不愧是專家做的


而且跟以往的美國各個獸裝公司的作品風格有些不同.
可能是因為設計和製作都是不同國家，所以整體上才會有新的風格吧?!

----------


## 蒼月

我只能說
龍好可愛
有張看起來好陰險XD
然後JCQ版好可愛
真實版超級帥
有張甚至像獅子
[青少年期的獅子+A+ˇˇˇˇ

----------


## o哈士奇o

真可惜當天下雨ˊˋ
不過其實地下街也不錯
小獸我也有拍了一些照片
不過可惜是用手機拍的畫質沒那麼好不過還是小收一下XD"
漏網鏡頭(?
**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****


龍龍 於10/30 修文  私信通知修改內容

----------


## 野

哇哇哇哇哇!!!!!
真實版%!!!
真的只能說太酷了!!!!!!!!
挖 阿~~~!
眼神會被電到啦!!
根本就是完美!!!!
動作怎麼擺怎麼好看!bbb

----------


## 風邪狼

呼挖挖挖!!!!!(吶喊兼鼻血
真實版超讚的!!!!!!
瞬間有種
如果真的變成獸人世界
那貓獸人就該長這樣的妄想(嗚阿阿阿!!
整個就超帥的
從各個角度看

外國的技術好強大.......
真想來去定一隻............

----------


## Silver．Tain

是啊...的確只能用帥字來形容....

毛毛耶...可以摸摸看嗎...

不過怎麼好像有些照片的角度怪怪的...?

不論是哪個角度都太棒了...真希望我也有一件可以穿...~

----------


## 那岐

雖然照片都看過了，但是還是投幣啦！
那天玩的很開心啊，希望之後還有更多機會外拍
畢竟還是大自然環境好，最近陽光很漂亮
(拍黃貓咪會很讚)

----------


## VickyHusky

wonderful !! I also want to go there with you. It's awesome !! Realllly want to have fun with the furry and take a photo of us !!    oh , so excellent !!!!

----------


## 布雷克

我超愛寫實貓的XDDD

害我連抓了好幾張照片

玻璃眼珠?好立體呀

----------


## 白狼 小舞

阿~~~~~~好想去~好想去~好想去~阿~~~~

小舞我大概要到明年(2010)中後~才會重出江湖~

到時有空再一起出去燦奔外拍吧...

J.C. 的裝好讚阿!!!寫實裝太完美了!!!

通通存起來~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 神之貓

真的好好看喔！
國外的技術真的不是隨便說說的
哪像大陸，都做的不太好看
不管是頭還是腳 都很好看
所以我購買這篇文章「花了好多時間？？」

----------


## 奇奇

挖喔!!那天我剛好有經過那邊= =
就看到兩位在跟小朋友玩(?)
當時我還想
那隻貓也長得太像JC了!
想說有空要來樂園找找
結果真的是喔= =+
當時應該去打招呼才對XD
(不過沒有墨鏡,有的話我應該會比較確定@@

----------


## 獠也

哇喔!!!
國外製作的獸裝真是棒到沒話說呢!!!  :Mr. Green:  
很喜歡手往前伸的那張
非常有氣勢!!!

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

那些衣服都好帥喔
走在路上好威風=ˇ=
很引人注目@@

----------


## 斯冰菊

真是太精彩啦！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  本狼真後悔為什麼當天不在地下街！！！

J.C.姐的樣貌，無論是可愛版的還是真實版的，都讓本狼感到心情好興奮哪！！！  :wuffer_glee:  尤其是真實版的，讓本狼不得不佩服Q獸大的製作！！！

哈哈與狼的照片也深得本狼之讚許，本狼也因此存了幾張！！！

真希冀本狼可以也加入當年的台北地下街，至於未來，大概六年之內吧！！！畢竟獸裝的治裝費要攢個幾年哩！！！到時候就讓本狼讓那些人類震驚吧！！！  :wuf_e_laugh:

----------

